# Need A Title



## vandecarr (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know what to title this any ideas?







Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

My first thought was "Walk Down Memory Lane"


----------



## K8-90 (Mar 26, 2008)

Umm, so you have any additional info? Maybe about the subject, what you were trying to portray, etc?


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 26, 2008)

Again, nice shot, Mike.  More Holga, I assume?

As for a title, I'm really crappy at those.  I hardly ever name mine.  I'd just name this something like "Barefoot Couch Pose No. X" (assuming it's part of a series.


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

Neal, this one is shot with a Diana but I also have more of her shot with Holga.



Mike


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 27, 2008)

If you can't come up with a title that doesn't seem to cheapen the image then I would say that 'Untitled' would be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is your photograph and you should be the one coming up with the the title. Titles break down barriers for the viewer, but should not limit that experience. Typically a title naming the objects in a photograph says that is all the photograph is about and the viewer is directed not to see anything more than that. The use of &#8220;untitled&#8221; gets in the way of a viewer&#8217;s experience of the work, they may wonder where the photograph was made stopping them from getting further involved. Portraits are often intimate moments, and nothing more than a first name or nickname and year are all that is needed. Simple and straight forward is the key with nothting to tell the viewer what to see or impact that experience, simply break down the small barriers.

For example, titles reveal the intentions of the photographer. Had Walker Evans entitled his photograph of a church in Alabama, &#8220;Church in Nonesuch, Alabama,&#8221; vs. the actual title, &#8220;Alabama,&#8221; the later implies the photograph is more about a whole culture, not just the thing itself, and expands the viewers experience.
than the artist intended.

All photographs that are works of art are about something more than what they are of. For the viewer, the art of seeing, or receiving, is a participation in the creative process no less essential and direct than the artist&#8217;s. Do not limit the experience with poorly chosen titles.


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks JC1220 you made a very good point. 

The title I fianlly came up with is "The Secret"


Mike


----------



## Rolland (Mar 31, 2008)

looks kinda ghostly...cool shot tho.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 31, 2008)

Just curious.  Why 'The Secret'?  And how did experiences during the act of exposing the shot or your familiarity with the subject affect the title's outcome?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## manfromh (Apr 16, 2008)

I would put her name as the title. Fancy titles like "ghost woman walking down the memory lane while keeping a secret" are never good.

EDIT: Oh wait, you already got a title. Nevermind.


----------



## monkeykoder (Apr 17, 2008)

I would have gone with "White" then again I'm not very creative...


----------



## STICKMAN (Apr 19, 2008)

How about "Got  Downy Wrinkle Releaser" Sorry could not resist. Cool picture though. Name should come from you as your eye seen it and captured it.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 22, 2008)

the sheet on the couch looks somewhat a part of her...i sorta visualize wings, so maybe, "angel"?

great shot.


----------



## vandecarr (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, I've left you guys in the dark long enough.

The reason I titled it "The Secret" is because....

Well, first, this is a photo of Susan Phillips. She was the Missouri State Rep from 1999-2007. She is now on the board of apeals in Missouri.

She is a really great lady with a huge heart and a great personality.

Now, back to why I titled it "The Secret"

That became the title because the photo was a surprize for her husband and I had to sneak over to their house while he was at work. So, it was a secret.

It was an easy choice and obviously, it makes people wonder, too.


Thanks,
Mike


----------

